# Fox Being A Little Too Friendly!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

So I arrived up at my house about 12:30am and start to walk up the driveway when a fox comes walkin right up to me! I stomped at him and he was not scared at all! So I turned around to go to the jeep and grab the gun. I looked back and he was still coming towards me. I unlocked the jeep with the remote and that scared him to about 40 yards. I had no light and couldn't make my bead out on my shotty. Shot went right above him. He took off and I inspected for blood. Clean miss. So I go to take my dogs out at 2:30am. I was shinning my spotlight around when I catch eyes in the trees about 50 yards behind my shorthair. I immediatly call my dogs in and walk over to inspect. I get within about 40 yards and he is just curled up lookin at me. So I went back inside and grabbed the gun. Held the spotlight with the shotty at 40 yards. Dropped him. Didn't even move. I love to watch them around the house, but when they get that comfortable around humans and my dogs that is bad news. I don't need any diseases given to my dogs. Question for everyone. He isn't rubbed to bad, but you can pull fur. Not a lot, but a pinch or so. Can I still get him tanned?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the 3:30 am wake up call. :shock: 
It's about time you got that one! Did he seriously walk up to you?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had a young coyote do this sort of thing to me. Just never had a gun.. :|


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a symptom of that hydrophobia that took Old Yeller to me!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I think people have been feedin him.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

yes


----------

